# r1200rt



## wozza2007 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi I am from australia , I have a 2007 R1200RT I have a flat spot in the range between 3,000 to 4,000 revs , I have had it serviced and the shop said it was fault code 0027B7 output stage of electronic fuel pump , this may be the cause of the flat spot in the rev range, they say bike will be needed for upto 2 days to diagnose the problem , I am wondering if this will lead to more problems/bad problems with the fuel pump if I dont get it looked at and fixed soon or can I ignore it as it really does not bother me that much . Thanks wozza2007


----------

